# bloated guppy



## Guppy-Frog-Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

:help: Ever since I moved my pregnant Guppy to the 10g tank by herself( about a week 1/2 ago), she has been getting more bloated and more bloated, but I don't think she is prego anymore, she is so bloated that the scales on her belly look almost like they are sticking out, you can see the texture of her scales....but its only on her belly, her tail is smooth... inside her belly it turned a whitish-yellow( a little shiny too) she does have a little trouble swimming :fish: , but I think because she is getting really big... I'm almost scared to know what's happening to her  ... her gravid spot is still as black as ever. 
At first I thought it was Ick or something cause it looked like her spine or something was bent and on one of her sides it looked almost bruised (like an off-white to tan color). I thought for sure she would die :rip: . so i've been treating her with the medicine just as precausion. If any one has any ideas to what might be going on please advise. :help:


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

It could either be dropsy...or her just getting more preggers...ill try to get some example pics of them


----------



## Guppy-Frog-Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

This morning I found her just leaning on a plant at the bottom of the tank....usually she is hiding at the top of the tank in the plants... She is struggling to survive.... I'm still treating her with the meds. its not helping at all.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

damn..youve lost her..i think this is dropsy..sorry for your loss  give her an ice bath to put her life to and end


----------



## Guppy-Frog-Girl (Sep 28, 2005)

This afternoon when I came back from my outing..I found her floating on the plants. I feel soooooo bad...my only female guppy has passed......I don't think I will get another for a while.... She only bore 1 batch of guppies while I had her, but she ate them before I got home....I'm so sad....Thanks for the advice Fish Friend.
Well, how could she have gotten Dropsy? And what exactly are the symptoms? so that I can look out sooner for them. And is it contagous? Thanks


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Here is a little about dropsy. http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/hddropsy.htm

There is also a sticky thread in the betta section of the forum that has a link to a different fish disease site. Sorry about your fish.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

awww sorry to hear of your loss


----------

